# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Хозяйку ИНКУбатора, потрясающего человека- Танюшу Курочку  с Днем Рождения!!

## Инна Р.

:Vishenka 33: Говорят, что сегодня *Юбилей у нашей дорогой и любимой Курочки*!
*Танюша, разреши поздравить тебя здесь!*
"Сильная, смелая, как лебедь белая..." - выходят новички из твоего инкубатора!
Выходят не только на форум, но и в другую жизнь.
*Как здорово, что здесь есть ты*! Еще лучше, что ты бываешь с нами и в реале!
Таня, в твой ДР хочу пожелать тебе, что б все добро, которое ты отдаешь людям, возвращалось к тебе счастьем, радостью, любовью, и конечно же благополучием, твоим и твоих родных!
Удачи и здоровья и сил и великолепия, и тепла и улыбок!
*Мы тебя любим!!!*  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 32: 
Ежик и Лешка.

----------


## Курица

> Говорят, что сегодня Юбилей у нашей дорогой и любимой Курочки!





> Вы когда-нибудь отмечали полтинник?


да, Марин, только что........................
И помимо "Das ist fantastisch!" скажу ещё "Donnerwetter!"...Как же я устала...
но вот такой-усталой и довольной, была я в конце сегодняшнего вечера...
[IMG]http://*********net/808603m.jpg[/IMG]
"Я -не знакомка. женщина без возраста! Убью того, кто даст мне 50!"
И на 100% согласна с Мариной- была 



> возможность подвести  жизненные итоги,  осмыслить пройденную половину пути и с гордостью в роазговоре заметить: «Тебе сколько? 45-49? Нуууу, пацанка!»


Спасибо вам всем за то, что вы были со мной сегодня!!!

----------


## Буча

Танюша! Красотка!!!
Я тебя в скайпе уже поздравляла, но и тут еще повторюсь.
Люблю тебя и я не одинока, думаю не ошибусь, если скажу что почти все форумчане испытывают такие же чувства. :Yes4: 
Будь счастлива и здорова, дорогая, ты наша!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Курица*,
Приветствую, тебя, подруга, в клубе пятидесятников!!! И ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ замечательного человека!!! Пусть рядом с тобой ВСЕГДА будут твои родные и  настоящие друзья.

----------


## КАРЕН

*Курица*, 
Милая дама,Татьяна.................
Первая встреча...впечатления........женственная,с чарующи-спокойным голосом,но с ощютимо-бешеной(в хорошем смысле) энергией...
Что можно пожелать такой женищине в День Рождение!?
Оставайся такой же!!!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :Drag 03:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Танюшка, с днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/828065m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Танюша, солнышко, лапонька, умница, красавица, ягодка, лебедушка, душенька, рыбонька!

Заботливая мама - Курочка! 

Добрая феечка, встречающая нас в сказке по имени наш интернациональный Дом Творчества, опекающая, наставляющая, слезы в радость превращающая!

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Так много хочу тебе пожелать, за многое поблагодарить. Но, как говорят мудрые люди: "Стрелять нужно метко, а говорить кратко!"

И поэтому:  хотелось бы пожелать тебе именно того, чего ты сама себе желаешь. Для меня уже стало традицией - желать в день рождения имениннице или имениннику именно того, о чем мечтает она сама или он сам. Вот и сегодня не стану отступать от замечательной традиции: Пожелай, пожалуйста себе то, о чем давно мечтается и пусть это будет от моего имени! И пусть это пожелание сбудется!

От себя лично  пожелаю наслаждения жизнью! 

Люблю!
Уважаю!
Восхищаюсь!

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Курица*, 
Татьяна!!!  :Animals 037:  Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! Будь ЗДОРОВА, БОГАТА и СЧАСТЛИВА!!! Пусть у тебя всё будет.....!!!! :016:

----------


## орбит

*Танюшка- Курочка!!!!
 от всей души поздравляю! 
Жизнь только начинается!!!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

Посты перенесла в Танюшкину тему, чтобы ВСЕ, и новички в том числе могли ее поздравить! 
А от себя замечу: твое появление в Пскове в гостинице Рижская в июле 2008 года изменили не только мою, твою жизнь, но и всех тех, кто приходил и приходит сюда, в наш дом все эти годы. Ведь так важно, как тебя встретят в первую минуту, почувствуешь ли ты себя СВОИМ на этом празднике жизни или останешься незамеченым. Благодаря тебе, Танюшка, атмосфера для новичков комфортна и располагающа. Оставайся всегда такой же!

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

> "Я -не знакомка. женщина без возраста! Убью того, кто даст мне 50!"


какая шляпка  чудо просто , вы так блистательны мадам :Tender: 
  не только платьем от кутюра  вам 30  больше я не дам. :Yes4: 
у вас чудесная натура да..красный очень  вам к лицу. :Blush2: 
 и юбилейную фигуру я в полный рост видеть хочу.. :Derisive: 
..
не откажите нам в любезности 
пройтись по форуму  туда -сюда
 а то останется в неизвестности 
 сего наряда красота....

*Танечка -курочка  с юбилеем! С новой весной ,с хорошим настроением и настроем  в жизни..я тебя зову не иначе как позитиFчик.*
 Ты  самая  чуткая ,терпеливая ,самая самая ..
. Оставайся такой  ещё ой ей ёй сколько ..чтобы  всем твоим  деткам и родным и народным  хватило тепла и ласки, которую ты так щедро раздаёшь.
..береги себя и не болей знай ,что здесь на форуме , куча ждёт друзей  !(но ты ведь уже проболелась  так что вперёд
...мадам  а мы за вами...как цыплята за своей мамой -курочкой !

*нашей юбилярше  гип-гип..ура !!!*

----------


## Ясмин

Танечка, с днем рожденья!  :Tender:  Пусть в жизни всегда будет место Чуду!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Татьяна,примите наилучшие пожелания!!!!!!!что можно пожелать женщине в юбилей?пожелаю поклонников!Поклонников красоты,творчества,жизнелюбия! :Yahoo:

----------


## GlazOlga

Танюша-Курочка! Дорогой соавтор! 
Поздравляю от души,
Как вы, Таня, хороши,
А на фото Таня Вам,
Больше 30 не дам,
Ну, а ты и не бери...
Таня, счастливо живи!

----------


## uljbka

Таня-Курочка! ,Поздравляю,Счастья и Благополучия. :Aleksey 01:

----------


## цветок

Танюшка!Милая,добрая,отзывчивая!С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!Счастья тебе и твоим родным!Оставайся такой,какая ты есть!

----------


## Juliya Star

*Танечка наша самая прекрасная, чудесная наша, поздравляю тебя с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Всех благ тебе, счастья женского, здоровья крепкого! От всей души и с большой любовью!!!*

----------


## norrator

Татьна!Прошу принять мои поздравления и пожелания счастья,здоровья любви и удачи!Терпения Вам и стрессов по-меньше,успех и вдохновенья!Вы - Настоящяя Женщина!


С уважением,Олег

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Танюша! С днем рождения! Так хорошо у тебя под крылышком! УДАЧИ! СЧАСТЬЯ! ВЕЗЕНИЯ! :Tender:

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Татьяна, позвольте и мне Вас поздравить!
Счастья, любви и крепкого здоровья.

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

Поздравляю!

Подарок



Для получения подарка нужно нажать его мышем.

 :flower:

----------


## Ольгия

От всей души!
[IMG]http://*********net/820785m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Танюшу,Татьяну,тёзку с большим уважением поздравляю с юбилеем!!!Пусть в твоей жизни будет только то,что ты себе загадаешь!!!

Танечка,МЫ  В С Е  ООООЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИМ  ТЕБЯ!!!

----------


## Курица

> А на фото Таня Вам,
> Больше 30 не дам,
> Ну, а ты и не бери...
> Таня, счастливо живи!


Оль, ты, как соавтор настоящий,   прямо мои мысли прочитала!!!! :Yes4: 
У нас есть замечательная Галя-Галчонка, она живет в основном в темке Документы- так вот-творение её рук-её подарок бесценный-пригласительный билет на мой юбилей...
http://*********org/1469673.htm 
а вот оборотная сторона
http://*********org/1482962.htm 
праздник под девизом "Весь мир-театр, а люди в нём-актёры" (подзаголовок "Мир выжил, потому что смеялся, или назад в прошлое...") вела моя институтская подруга с 33 летним стажем дружбы...
Приду в себя - попробую рассказать. как оно было. Сейчас скажу одно - жизнь после 50-ти ЕСТЬ!
 И ещё одно-всё  дело в шляпе! :Derisive: Симоронисты меня поймут... :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Симоронисты меня поймут


Ага, :Derisive: а ещё в красных тру...х!!!

----------


## таняня

Татьяна,я  лично с Вам не знакома, но чувствую, что Вы  очень хороший человек. От чистого сердца примите пожелания здоровья, и чтобы всё, что окружает всегда вас радовало. С юбилеем!

----------


## Курица

> а ещё в красных тру...х!!!


да-да, на люстре!!! :Taunt: 

 и ещё-
скачать *желающим* новую жизнь нАчать!!!

http://files.mail.ru/2OWQQP

----------


## о-ля-ля

Татьяна, с днём рождения. Самые лучшие пожелания тебе. Здоровья, энергии, удачи!С юбилеем!

----------


## Разгуляй

Татьяна, я тоже хочу присоединиться к поздравлениям формучан. Я тоже живу в Пскове, очень жаль, что не знакома лично с такой ЗВЕЗДОЙ! 
Курочка по зёрнышку
Клюёт-клюёт клюёт,
И птенчикам на форуме 
Идеи раздаёт!
Пусть никогда не иссякает творческий потенциал!А друзей становится всё больше и больше! Удачи, счастья, успехов!

----------


## Элен

Танюшка,я все свои эмоции написала в личку.Здесь хочу сказать,что мне очень дорого всё,что связано с тобой.Я очень тебя уважаю и люблю.

----------


## Натальяночка

Татьяна! От всего сердца поздравляю тебя с юбилеем! Спасибо за теплый прием в твоем разделе, за доброту и великое терпение.
В престольный праздник сей
Мы все, твои друзья,
Пришли к тебе, как кони к водопою.
И жадно пьем из чистого ручья,
Закусывая рифмой и искрою.
Желаю  любить. дружить, гулять ночами
           и чаще видеться с друзьями!

----------


## Олесинья

С небольшим опозданием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям. 
Поздравляю с Днем Рождения. Всего -всего и побольше. Спасибо за то, что ты у нас есть. Мы тебя очень Любим и Ценим.

----------


## Svet-lana

Таня, Танечка, Танюша! Какой вы видно чудный человек!
Я вас совсем не знаю, но поверьте,
Уже хочу подругой стать навек!
Как мама- курочка с цыплятками свими
Вы возитесь от ночи , до утра
И я вот , новичок, примите
Скорее к вам под крылышко меня!!!!!!

----------


## свадьба

Танюша, С Днюхой тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Всего наилучшего! Не хватит слов и времени , чтобы написать какая ты есть!Поэтому коротенько , но от души! Я люблю тебя))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Танечка!!!! С днем рождения !!!!! Добрый, светлый человечек!!! . Пусть все сбудется, о чем ты задумала. Спасибо тебе за все. Я очень тебя уважаю и люблю.

----------


## Курица

> И я вот , новичок, примите
> Скорее к вам под крылышко меня!!!!!!


*Svetik Slavik*, конечно, примем. Мы всегда новым людям рады! :Yes4: 
заходите вот сюда, почитайте, про себя расскажите... :Grin: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...8-%F1%FE%E4%E0!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Танечка!...(блин, ну что ж такое все время я опаздываю)
Поздравляю тебя! Это прекрасный день! Я подумала, что если бы, ну хоть на чуточку, на Земле было больше таких людей как ТЫ....

(пою...)
Аааааах..... если бы сбылась моя мечтаааааа.....какая ЖИЗНЬ настала быыыыы тогдааааааа,
Аааааах....если бы мечта сбылась.....КАКАЯ ЖИЗНЬ ТОГДА БЫ НАЧАЛАААААААСЬ.....

Люблю тебя искренне....( скромно надеюсь, что в твоем БОЛЬШОМ СЕРДЦЕ, я тоже есть....)

----------


## Катуна

> !...(блин, ну что ж такое все время я опаздываю)


Ребята, вы не одни такие....А может быть так и должно быть...хорошего человечка - поздравлять целый месяц.....
Милая, красивая, несравненная, строгая ,  добрая ,  справедливая, заботливая, ироничная, рассудительная, понимающая.........много много можно писать об этой ЖЕНЩИНЕ!  Танечка!  С Днем Твоего Рождения! Счастья тебе и всего что ты сама желаешь! Спасибо тебе за все...Есть такая государственная награда в образовании "Сердце отдаю детям" Я думаю, ты достойна такой награды, ведь сколько форумчан прошло через твой инкубатор, , и всем нашлось место  в твоем большом СЕРДЦЕ!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Таня. и я хочу поздравить тебя с днём рождения! С тобой лично не знакома, надеюсь что это ещё случиться, но ты такая молодчина, спасибо тебе за отзывчивость, сейчас это редко встречается, исключение составляет форум и его жители....Здоровья, удачи, позитива ....пусть хранит тебя Господь....

----------


## ТанЮшкаСорока

и я хочу выразить самые искренние поздравления . Вы очень приятный человек. Здоровья , счастья и всех благ. С уважением ТанЮшка Сорока

----------


## Разгуляй

Танюшка! Поздравляю тебя с победой! Ты творческий человек, готовый делиться своим талантом. На мой взгляд твои стихи больше похожи на Бартовские, чем у Гран-При ( особенно мне не понравился повтор слова "я" в двух последних строчках). Ты - лучшая в этом конкурсе! Однозначно! Ура!: :Ok:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

ТАНЕЧКА, КУРОЧКА НАША ЛЮБИМАЯ И ДОРОГАЯ!!!!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С РОЖДЕНИЕМ ВНУЧКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ТВОИМ РОДНЫМ И БЛИЗКИМ!!!
МАЛЫШКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1869131.gif[/IMG]

----------


## девочка Женя

*Очень-очень любимая нами Танечка-Курочка! Искреннее поздравления с рождением внучки принимай из Кузбасса! Счастья твоему маленькому счастью!!!!!*

----------


## sa-sha76

от всей души Танечка поздравляю..это такое счастье получать такие новости хорошие..значит день будет хороший!
поздравляю тебя дорогая, теперь ты сможешь взять на руки тёплый сопящий свёрточек и сказать все ласковые слова которые зрели в твоей голове пока Дашенька готовилась стать мамой.
.прости писать стихи не могу эмоций край ооооочень белой завистью завидую вам..все сомнения и тревоги остались позади.... впереди вас ждёт беспредельное счастье общения с чудесной малышкой !здоровья вам всем  !мои поздравления тебе как бабушке..а Даночке и Вадиму как родителям !пусть малышку ожидает только доброе светлое...будет малышка растёт здоровенькая, красивенькая и любименькая для вас всех !

----------


## nanewich

Танюша  

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Танюша! Поздравляю тебя и твою семью с рождением вашего сокровища... Здоровья, счастья!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Tender:  :br:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Танюша, от души поздравляю! Скоро ты ощутишь, как же это чудесно быть бабушкой, бабулей! Увидишь, как к тебе тянутся крошечные ручки , как обнимают крепко и как заливисто смеётся кроха. Время летит незаметно... Говорят, что первый внук-это последний ребенок.
Дай Бог, чтоб за первой внучкой последовал и внучек, чтоб у Даши хватало сил
Будьте счастливы!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shusteer

ТАНЕЧКА! *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С НОВЫМ СТАТУСОМ! БАБУШКА-ЗВУЧИТ НЕЖНО....*

----------


## uljbka

Счастья и Удачи Танюша.С новым статусом тебя.

Ты стала бабушкой? Поверь,
Изменит всё рождение внучки
Нет времени грустить теперь,
Прощай, уныние и скука!
Придётся прыгать и скакать
И малышку развлекать.
От жизни жди теперь чудес:
Помолодеешь, сбросишь вес,
Начнётся в жизни новый круг,
А внучка — станет лучшей 
  твоей  подружкой-

----------


## Веда

Присоединяюсь ко всему выше сказанному! Искренне рада за вас!

Когда на Руси рождалась девочка ее благословляли в следующей последовательности:
На счастливое супружество, чтобы встретила своего суженого и была с ним счастлива в любви и супружестве,
На счастливое материнство и от себя добавлю на счастливые роды,
На счастливое служение, то есть на счастливый выбор своей профессии. Раньше выбор был не богат: служение дому и семье или служение Богу, теперь выбор огромен, и я искренне желаю, чтобы твоя внученька нашла свою профессию, свое предназначение на Земле!
И я искренне желаю твоей внученьке счастливого супружества,  счастливого материнства и счастливых родов и  счастливого служения!
Пусть будет она счастлива!
А маме и папе я искренне желаю счастливого материнства и отцовства и многочадия! А вот сколько чад для них будет много: один, два, три, пять, они уже решат сами.
Будьте счастливы!

----------


## reginale

Уважаемая Танечка - Курочка, примите самые искренние, теплые  поздравления из Литвы по поводу рождения внучки!!! Крепкого здоровья маме и малышке! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

ТАНЕЧКА!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!! ПУСТЬ  ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Уважаемая Танюша- "курочка".* 
*Поздравляю тебя с рождением внучки. Здоровья малышке, мамочке, бабушке-"курочке" и всей вашей семье. Это такое счастье рождение нового человек*. *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!* :008:

----------


## цветок

Танюшка! Поздравляю тебя с новым статусом бабушки! Ура! В нашем полку прибыло.Здоровья внучке и её маме.

----------


## Катуна

Танюшенька!!!! С внученькой!!!! Здоровья маме и малышке!!!!    :018:  :Vishenka 34:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Когда берешь первый раз на руки это маленькое сокровище - чувства просто не передать!!!!

( удали, пожалуйста, в личке лишние сообщения - я не могу тебе послать записочку!!!!)

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Милая Татьяна, наша любимая Мама-Курочка!!! Поздравляю вас, вашу доченьку и всю вашу семью с появлением в доме самой славной девчушки на свете - вашей внученьки, очень-очень рада за всех, что вы теперь все вместе, дома!!! Дай бог вашей крошке здоровья, и ее мамочке, и вам, и много, очень много счастья!!! Пусть рядом с вами всегда и всем будет тепло и светло!!!

----------


## нутя

простите. я новичок. но от всего сердца поздравляю Вас с Днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!! мне бы очень хотелось влиться в Ваше общение.... Удачи, Добра, Здоровья!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## нутя

спасибо, что дали возможность незнакомого, пока, человека поздравить с самым важным днём-Днём появления на нашу чудесную ЗЕМЛЮ!!!!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

А я уже пользователь! И это все равно не мешает мне поздравить нашу настоящую маму- квочечку! Без ее поддержки, без ее тепла, без ее помощи (открыто замечаю- у нее огромное сердце, помогает абсолютно всем и общается абсолютно со всеми новичками- проверено) я лично бы никуда не продвинулась! С прошедшим тебя Танечка, и со всеми наступающими!!!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

поздравляю....ещё раз  и от чистого сердца..все слова оставила  во флудилке...

----------


## Катюньчик

КУРОЧКА ТАНЮША!!! Эта детская песенка, на мой взгляд, может сказать то, что каждый в ней увидеть что то свое. Ты как наша мама - квочка такая же теплая и добрая. Какие слова ты сегодня услышишь, они все искренние и от души!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ :Tender: 


ВЫШЛА КУРОЧКА ГУЛЯТЬ
cл. Т. Волгиной муз. А. Филипенко

Вышла курочка гулять, свежей травки пощипать, А за ней ребятки, желтые цыплятки. 
Ко-ко-ко-ко-ко-ко-ко, не ходите далеко, 
Лапками гребите, зернышки ищите.
Съели черного жука, дождевого червяка, 
Выпили водицы целое корытце.

----------


## татьяна 73

Дорогая  Танечка!
Поздравляю с Днём рожденья 
Желаю много дней счастливых
Здоровья крепкого ,ещё внучат в придачу
Творить ,чудить и также зажигать
Спасибо тебе Курочка,
Что ты стоишь у взлётной полосы 
Своим фонариком дорогу освещая
И помогаешь сделать первые шаги 
За  труд ,заботу ,доброту тебя благодарю

----------


## Елена Хохлова

*Дорогая ТАТЬЯНА!
Пусть сбудутся все Ваши мечты!
С Днём Рождения!!!*

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Танюша, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ тебя!!! Здоровья, Счастья, Любви, Понимания, Поддержки от всех, Клиентов хороших и Денежных!!!!

----------


## Люсьен2011

ТАНЮША! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!                                                                                                            ТЫ ОЧЕНЬ ЗАБОТЛИВАЯ И ОТЗЫВЧИВАЯ КУРОЧКА. ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ СЧАСТЬЯ И ЛЮБВИ.ЧТОБЫ В ЖИЗНИ ТВОЕЙ ЛИЧНОЙ БЫЛО ВСЁ ВСЕГДА ОТЛИЧНО.

----------


## selly

Танюшка! Спасибо, что я тебя встретила!

----------


## таняня

Танечка, Вы человек широкой души! Очень сожалею, что не знакома с Вами в реале. Вот бы погрелась рядышком)))) Желаю Вам, чтобы всё, что Вас окружает  только радовало.

----------


## орбит

Танюшка!!!!! рыбонька, птичка, заюня,мамочка! от всей нашей и лично от моей ДУШИ! поздравляем, я- поздравляю с Днём Рождения!
Пусть этот год, который неотвратимо и быстро, ещё на один,приближает  тебя к ..... тому состоянию, когда всё приятно и всё возможно, пусть он проПОЛЗЁТ, ПРОлетит (как ты пожелаешь) с удовольствием, чтобы тебе не стыдно, не страшно ОГЛЯНУТЬСЯ назад!
Таня, я тебя безмерно УВАЖАЮ, люблю (такое домашнее слово) и ещё хочу быть под твоим крылышком, хотя я и сама мама -внуседка! Живи ДОЛГО-ДОЛГО и пусть все, кто окружают тебя были счастливы и здоровы! МАМОЧКА твоя - золотой человек!

PS: редактировала несколько раз, по другому нельзя!!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям Тане-Курочке, самому отзывчивому, самому безотказному человеку! Здоровья, бодрости, сил и большого энтузиазма! Чтоб тебя хватало на всех своих родных и близких, и на нас, форумчан-единомышленников!  :Vishenka 15:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Танечка,моя волшебница дорогая,с днем рождения!!!Любви и счастья тебе желаю,успехов во всем,но главное-богатырского здоровья тебе лично,всей твоей семье и близким!!!!Целую

----------


## Галкатк

*Дорогая Танюша-курочка!!!Вместе со всем твоим инкубатором поздравляю тебя с ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!Счастья,любви,здоровья и новых творческих полетов!!!*

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Дорогая Танечка, от всей души с Днем Рождения, спасибо что ты у нас есть...

----------


## Кусик

ДОРОГАЯ МАМА ТАНЕЧКА!!!!!!ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ! ЖЕЛАЮ СИБИРСКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ, КАВКАЗСКОГО ДОЛГОЛЕТИЯ! ЛЮБИ ОТ РОДНЫХ И БЛИЗКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ, УВАЖЕНИЯ, ЧТОБ ВСЕ ,ЧТО ТЫ ОТДАЕШЬ И ДАЛА ЛЮДЯМ ВЕРНУЛОСЬ К ТЕБЕ В 2,3, В 1000 РАЗ БОЛЬШЕ, ХОРОШИХ, ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ!!!!ХОЧУ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ ЧТОБ ТВОИ ГЛАЗА СВЕТИЛИСЬ ОТ СЧАСТЬЯ, А НА ЛИЦЕ ВСЕГДА СИЯЕТ ТВОЯ ЛУЧЕЗАРНАЯ,ОБВОРОЖИТЕЛЬНАЯ УЛЫБКА!!! :Grin:

----------


## Крымчанка

УРА!!! Я успела!!!

Танечка, дорогая! С днём рождения! 
[img]http://s20.******info/c95f9618c0f5fb0987cafaf03e936301.gif[/img]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Танюшечка! Землячка моя дорогая! Подруга и наставница! 
Курочка Ко-ко-ко!!! Ты знаешь, как я к тебе отношусь! И горда, что знакома с тобой лично! Ты такая клааассная! Обожаю тебя! 
С Днюхой тебя, солнышко! Пусть на тебя свалится столько счастья, что и сама удивишься!*

----------


## Натальяночка

Татьяна, с днём рождения. Самые лучшие пожелания тебе. Здоровья,любви и удачи!!! :Aga:

----------


## natascha-sam

*ТАТЬЯНА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!! 

ВСЕГО САМОГО САМОГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО!!! 
ОСТАВАЙСЯ ВСЕГДА ТАКОЙ ЖЕ:ОБЩИТЕЛЬНОЙ, ЖИЗНЕРАДОСТНОЙ, КЛАССНОЙ,КРАСИВОЙ!!!! 
УВАЖАЮ ТЕБЯ И РАДА, ЧТО УЗНАЛА ТАКУЮ ОТЗЫВЧИВУЮ И ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНУЮ НАСТАВНИЦУ!!! С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!!!!!* 

ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ:
[img]http://s15.******info/ea2ba8bc68744482cf8aec1d1e1b8bee.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

Всем - за такие тёплые и добрые слова-спасибо! Уверена,  что Вы мне продлили жизнь на несколько месяцев!!!!

----------


## на-тал-ка

Танюша! 
    С днем Рождения тебя, дорогая! 
    Пусть в твоей жизни будет много счастья, любви, радости, приятных встреч и необычных путешествий! 
    Мы тебя очень любим! 
    Спасибо за душевность и тепло, которое ты нам всем даришь!

----------


## Kescha

ДОРОГАЯ ТАНЮША! Поздравляю тебя с прекрасным и сладким
днём твоего рождения!!! пожелаю ,конечно , здоровья -без него 
мы не можем никак .А  счастье ,любовь и удача спешат ,к тебе ,
на всех парусах_
Поздравляю с днем рожденья,
 И желаю я тебе,
 Чтоб светилась ты от счастья
 Даже в полной темноте!
 Чтоб не знала ты печали,
 Расставаний и тоски,
 Чтоб тебя вокруг все звали
 Королевой Красоты!
 Будь и сильной и ранимой,
 Как положено нам быть.
 Будь, подруга, ты счастливой,
 Чтоб любить – не разлюбить.
 Пусть любимый тебя будет
 Очень ласково беречь.
 И пылинки пусть сдувает
 С твоих нежных женских плеч_

----------


## optimistka17

*Танечка, твой день рождения совпал с прекрасным праздником- с Международным днем театра.
А ведь и в самом деле, что на жизнь? Игра! И люди в нейй актеры. А ты не только актер в своей жизни, но и сценарист и режиссер.
Да, ты никогда не жалуешься на жизнь и у тебя хватает мудрости, тепла и добра, чтоб выполнять и роль миротворца в том числе. Ты удивительный человек И на таких как ты( хотя таких больше нет) и держится Земля.
 Поздравляю тебя, Танюша, от души .Будь здорова и счастлива! И еще раз- с Днем рождения!*

----------


## GlazOlga

Танюша-соавтор, опоздала  :Blush2: ..... 

Поздравляю, поздравляю и от всей души желаю:

Солнца свет лучится во взгляде.
А душа, как щедрая книга!
С такой женщиной только рядом - 
Можно попросту горы двигать!

Личность цельная. Буйство красок.
Чувств. Эмоций. И женской харизмы.
Лжи, сомнений - не носит масок.
И упрямо идёт по жизни.

Высшей пробы женщина,  мама.
Спец в работе своей любимой.
Оставайтесь такой же самой:
Сильной, стильной, богом хранимой!

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Мы ВАС любим  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## ludmila_zub

Танюша, с радостью тебя!!! А радость твоя - в надёжных друзьях, которые могут быть с тобой и телом и душой в твой День рождения!!!! 
УРААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

Танюша, от всей души поздравляю с днем рождения! Цвети так же, как и весна, радуй всех нас своим творчеством и радуйся жизни сама! Счастья тебе!!!

----------


## Ясмин

Танечка, ты одна из самых светлых людей, которых я знаю. Я поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! :) И пусть то тепло, которое ты даришь людям, возвращается к тебе в стократ!  :flower:

----------


## ненька

Дорогая, Таня, Танечка, Танюша!!! С днем рождения! Пусть и с опозданием , но все жеЭтот день, счастливый день
 В год бывает раз.
 Дарит он улыбки, смех,
 И даёт наказ:
 Быть здоровой и счастливой,
 Долго-долго жить,
 Быть весёлой и красивой
 И любимой быть! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Танюша, дорогая, позволь и мне поздравить тебя с Днем рождения!!! Твое добро, твоя теплота  и большая любовь  помогли многим освоиться на форуме.Тебя любят тысчи форумчан, тебя просто обожают твои детки ( а я наверное из немногих здесь кто общался с твоими ребятишками, они просто замечательные дети замечательной мамы) Вся твоя жизнь - это любовь и самоотдача. Поэтому желаю тебе сил и здоровья, а солнечного света и тепла у тебя и так в достатке. А так же, пусть все твои, пусть даже дерзкие и несбыточные мечты обязательно сбываются!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## proshka

Простите, с опозданием 
Спешу я вас поздравить.
И добрым пожеланием 
Хочу свой грех исправить.
Здоровья, Счастья, Радости
И никаких, чтоб, гадостей!
С Днём Рождения, Татьяна!

----------


## ирена74

Мама Таня, прошу прощения! Замоталась, опоздала! Но...лучше поздно, чем никогда! С Днем Нарождения! Удачи во всех начинаниях, счастья огромного, как море, здоровья наикрепчайшего!!! Всего самого-самого наилучшего! И спасибо огромное за помощь, поддержку! Мне везет по жизни на замечательных людей, я это очень ценю. Я благодарна судьбе за то, что на моем пути встретились такие люди, как Танюша Курочка и многие другие на форуме! Еще раз с Днем Варенья!!!

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Танечка, уважаемая! Прими и от меня запоздавшие поздравления!!!С Днём рождения!!! Здоровья, счастья, только солнечных и светлых дней тебе и всей твоей семье. Пусть твоя маленькая внучка будет очень похожа не свою бабушку и доставляет тебе море СЧАСТЬЯ!!!!*

----------


## Толичек

Танюша! Прими мои поздравления с твоим Днем рождения!!!!! Крепкого сибирского Здоровья, Кавказского долголетия. Счастья, удачи, успехов. :Yahoo: : 066:

----------


## ТанЮшкаСорока

Танюша! С днем рождения от всей души!Здоровья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ненька

Ой, чуть не пропустила. Танечка - милая с днем рождения!!! Здоровья крепкого-крепкого, а все остальное будет.

----------


## Славина

> Ой, чуть не пропустила.


Не пропустила! У Тани 27 марта День рождения!)))

----------


## Я&нина

:Taunt: ну теперь зато будем поздравлять до 27 числа)))))ух сколько нажелаем :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> У Тани 27 марта День рождения!)))





> ну теперь зато будем поздравлять до 27 числа)))))ух сколько нажелаем


 В народе говорят:"Кто празднику рад, *тот за три дня пьян*!" :Taunt: 

Я вошла на форум  после приезда из Пскова - после лазера,темку увидела :Blink: , и скорей на дату в правом углу компа...а то думаю, что у меня с головой что-то...неужели-думаю-свой ДР пропустила??? :Vah:  А тут просто Танюшка Сорока на хвосте принесла весть о моём скором ДР...

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Татьяна -свет - Алексеевна!!!

27-го марта  мы будем в Новосибе, но сердца наши будут выстукивать в такт нашим мыслям - пожеланиям тебе!!!

Масштабу твоей личности дивлюсь и восхищаюсь! Ты любима многими !!! Желаю тебе, дорогая наша Курочка, быть любимой окружающими тебя людьми так же сильно и бескорыстно, как мы тебя , все вместе взятые!!!

Меж лучших жребиев Земли пусть жребий будет твой удачен!!!

С наступающим днем рождения!!!

----------


## Позитиффф

*Танечка*, родная моя, ненаглядная, самая добрая, самая лучшая!  С днём рождения тебя ЧЕЛОВЕК, ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ!

Когда что то нужно говорить тебе...у меня всегда слова в горле застревают! И сейчас застряли! 

Сижу , голову свою окаянную руками держу и незнаю, что написать! Напишу тебе только одно - *с тобою рядом так тепло, что и солнце не всегда так греет*! Рядом с тобою, я всегда хочу стать лучше!

*С днём рождения * мудрый, красивый, щедрый человек!

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/363916529d84f9afe48b6d0f07874bb05f4941147000474.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## girei.liusjena

Танюша, дорогая!!! С днём рождения!!!
Желаю тебе в твой день рожденья, чтобы жизнь твоя была наполненной, чтобы ничего важного не было упущено, а все планы и мечты сбывались. Пускай дом твой будет полной чашей,  а вокруг всегда будут готовые подставить плечо родные и друзья. Будь счастлива!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Милая, любимая нами Курочка! Поздравляем тебя с Днем Рождения! Желаем тебе бесконечных полетов творческой фантазии, вдохновения, успеха во всех начинаниях, удачи, душевного тепла и благополучия, понимания родных и близких, терпения. В общем, всего, что может пожелать себе такая ЖЕНЩИНА, как ты!

----------


## Толичек

Танюша! С днем рождения!!!!!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ КРЕПКОГО, ТВОРЧЕСКИХ  УСПЕХОВ, НОВЫХ КРЕАТИВНЫХ ИДЕЙ И ПРОСТОГО ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОГО СЧАСТЬЯ!!!

----------


## Фелиция-77

*Татьяна!* *Поздравляю С днем рождения!* *Желаю весны в душе, тепла в семье, побольше радужных дней в году и щедрых клиентов!*

----------


## elena1982_07

Добрую, отзывчивую Татьяну поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!! Желаю мудрости, доброты, щедрости. Чтобы здоровье не давало сбоев. Чтобы настроение всегда было на высоте. В семье пусть будут тепло и уют.Успехов, удачи, везения.А еще крутых подъемов, яркой жизни, силы духа, огня, желания и опьянения от счастья! :Laie 48:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 37:  :Laie 3:  :Laie 35:

----------


## oga

Танюша ,поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения, с главным днем в жизни Вашей мамы. Пусть у тебя будет отменное здоровье и бодрое настроение. Ещё желаю, чтобы каждое утро тебя встречало яркими солнечными лучами и улыбками близких людей.
Желаю тебе огромного счастья, везения. Чтобы успех и удачи всегда были твоими неразлучными спутниками. А любые жизненные трудности были мимолётны и мгновенно преодолевались.
В День Рождения звучит много хороших слов и пожеланий. Так пусть же они доходят до неба и возвращаются к тебе маленькими и большими радостями, крупинками счастья и ворохом материальных благ!
 :008:  :008:  :Pig Ball:  :Viannen 28:

----------


## Наташкин

С днем варенья, дорога Танюша!

Сколько бы ни было нам лет, мы всегда радуемся как дети. С праздником наша дорогая девочка!
И пусть у тебя в жизни будет всё хорошо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Танечка,поздравляю!!! Хорошего настроения и весны в душе всегда!!! Здоровья тебе крепкого, счастья  ,удачи, благополучия,исполнения самых заветных желаний   и оставаться всегда такой, какая ты есть: яркая,отзывчивая,внимательная,успешная , талантливая и всеми любимая, !!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Танечка! И я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям с днем рождения. Здоровья тебе, творческих удач! Мы все рады, что ты у нас есть!!!!!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Танюша, палочка-выручалочка наша, с днем рождения!!! Тут много всего нажелали....пусть все это обязательно сбудется! Будь счастлива, дорогая!!!!*

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ поздравившим- мои самые искренние слова благодарности. Без ВАС я не такая, какая с ВАМИ!
Всё-улетела Курочка-парикмахерская её ждёт! :Yahoo:

----------


## mel00elena

Как это я совершенно случайно, но удачно сюда зашла. Пока еще не так хорошо, конечно, как все поздравившие знаю Татьяну, но думаю человек она золотой. Поэтому разрешите и мне, милая Татьяна, поздравить Вас с днем рождения. Весеннего Вам настроения, здоровья, творческих успехов. Да и не только творческих, вообще успехов Вам во всем!
От новичка Елены.

----------


## himmelinka

Таня, с Днем Рождения! желаю быть самой-самой счастливой дочерью, мамой и бабушкой!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

*Курица*, Таня... :Vishenka 18: 

Здоровья, здоровья... и терпения...

----------


## Гaмаюн

У-у-у поздравляем Таню-Таню-Танечку!!!!!! Танюша с Днюшкой!!!!

----------


## olgaring

И я И я И я И я поздравляю тебя! Таня С ДнЁм РоЖдЕния! Оставайся всегда такой , какой тебя знают все. Любви, счастья, удачи, здоровья и везения!!!! :Connie 24:  :Connie 30:  :Laie 28:  :Laie 41:  :Laie 33:  :Laie 39:  :Laie 36:  :Laie 3:  :Laie 27:  :Laie 37: :

----------


## nezabudka-8s



----------


## sokolixa

Танюша, с Праздником!!!
Много-много тебе здоровья и позитива!!!
 :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Alenanz

Танечка, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! :Smile3:  И если есть такие слова, которые радуют сердце, греют душу и добавляют хоть капельку здоровья -  я с искренностью говорю их тебе! Пусть спутниками твоей жизни всегда буду Счастье, Любовь и Удача!!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Со всеми поздравляющими пою Деньрождественский  "Каравай" для Танечки. Знаю этого человечка, нет ЧЕЛОВИЧИЩА лично, скажу вам так- фонтан идей, позитивно горящие глаза, море человеколюбия, желания помочь всем и вся, в этом вся она наша Танюша. Всех земных благ, удачи, здоровья, любви!!!!

----------


## annuschka

УРРА! Снова день рождения!!!

Танюш, и от меня тебе всего, всего, всего! Оставайся такой, какая есть! Пусть каждый день дарит тебе только хорошее.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Тоже в этой теме скажу....С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, КУРОЧКА!!!

----------


## Галкатк

[IMG][URL=http://bestgif.su/photo/den_rozhd[/IMG]
_Танюша!!!Люблю и восхищаюсь !!!!Счастья,любви ,удачи,здоровья,процветания!_

----------


## pavluk

Танюша, прими поздравления с Днем рождения!!! Пусть новый год твоей жизни будет ярким , как весеннее солнце!!! Творчества, неиссякаемого оптимизма и финансовой стабильности! Уважаю, ценю, восхищаюсь мудростью!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :Tatice 04:

----------


## Dju

*Татьянка! Дорогая!*

----------


## Лина М.

Танюша, дорогая, я тоже поздравляю тебя от всего сердца. 
Ты замечательный человек. Спасибо тебе за твою доброту, ум, красоту и человечность. 
С Днем рождения!

----------


## Масяня

Танюшечка - с днем рождения тебя, родная!!!! Находясь за пределами России, не могу позвонить лично, но ты знай - что ласковый солнечный лучик тебе навстречу - это наше доброе пожелание тебе мира и добра и любви!!! А мы тебя искреннне любим

----------


## Zажигалка

Танечка,  ты удивительный, теплый, душевный человек!  Всего-всего самого доброго тебе желаю!  Мы тебя  очень любим!

----------


## ludmila_zub

Танюша, с Днюхой тебя!!! Здоровья, чтобы многое могла свершить. Любви, чтобы могла на  крыльях счастья летать. 
Ты тёплая, БОЛЬШАЯ (душа ) и КЛАССНАЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ненька

Танечка, теперь точно по календарю. С днем рождения. И самого главного - здоровья. :Grin:

----------


## Курица

Всем моим виртуальным и реальным друзьям-низкий поклон и спасибо за поздравления!!!

----------


## vlada 05

Не  могу  пройти  мимо  и  не  присоедениться   к  многоголосию  искренних   поздравлений  в  честь  Великой  Татьяны!  
Танечка  Милая, подарки -то  мои   старые:   дарю  тебе  свою  любовь  и восхищение.  Желаю ... :Blink:  ..  ну  что  пожелать  счастливой  женщине....  оставаться  счастливой!
И чтоб  душа  пела,  и  глаза  сияли,   и  жизнь  под  парусами!

 [IMG]http://*********org/3075662.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелика.

У нас говорят Sõber - suur varandus!
Друг - это большое сокровище!
Татьян, я нашла здесь сокровища! В первую очередь благодаря тебе! СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВСЁ!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с твои праздником!
Желаю от всей души большого человеческого счастья!
Судя по тому, что я здесь вижу, ты сказочно богата! У тебя много друзей, я очень счастлива пополнить твои богатства!


ПыСы!!! У нас даже дни рождения с тобой рядом!  :Aga:  :Grin:  :Oj:

----------


## Ясмин

Танечка, с днем рождения тебя! :) Пусть в твоей жизни будет много света, тепла, любви и счастья! А самое главное - пусть тебя окружают только хорошие люди!  :Tender:   :Oj:   :Vishenka 33:   :Vishenka 34:

----------


## SCHORLE

Танюш,с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!Всего самого теплого,сердечного,необыкновенного !Жизнь порой дарит  такие удивительные моменты.Сегодня один был от тебя,Танюш!!Все знают,какая ты у нас замечательная!! :Smile3: :добрая,веселая,отзывчивая!И даже в свой День рождения ты находишь время для нас и даришь свое тепло и заботу!Мы обязательно поднимем за тебя бокал  30 Марта и выпьем за твое здоровье!!Еще раз спасибо тебе от всей души, и пою"Поздравляю!Счастья тебе желаю........" :Aleksey 01:

----------


## skomorox

Танюха, с днём рождения тебя! Говорить не могу, (уже всё сказали до меня), - будь просто счастлива и оставайся такой же прикольной, доброй и юморной!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Элен

Танюш, и я пришла - с днём рождения! :Smile3: 
Блин, сколько лет из года в год одно и то же. Хочется чего-то особенного пожелать, не чужой же человек.  :Grin:  А всё одно получается.
Не болей больше, без тебя никуда цыплятам.
Счастья в душе, энергии и нескончаемого позитива.

----------


## Курица

*skomorox*, 
*Элен*, 
Иринка, Леночка, немочки мои дорогие, спасибо, что заглянули и добрые слова написали!!! Очень прияно, что ДР   п р о д о л ж а е т с я !!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Марисоль

Всем хороша наша Курочка и талантом, и умом, и фигурочкой,
 ХОРОША!!!  Но  вот  к сожалению - НЕ ЧИТАЕТ В СКАЙПЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## mar16

Всем доброго-предоброго дня!
Во флудилке не обо всем можно написать…Что тревожит, о чем сердце болит, что в голове никак не может уложиться  уже столько времени…Табу…Таковы правила, их нужно выполнять…Так и молчишь…А сегодня хочется написать…
      Сегодня 26-е…Помните, как в советское время в ожидании юбилейной даты, в ее преддверии  разворачивалась кампания по встрече знаменательного события…Где-то она могла быть торжественно- восторженной, где-то очень камерной и душевной…
Вот и я подумала- скромная дата завтра- день рождения очень скромного человека, женщины, которая всегда на все наши слова в ее честь говорит: «Я  просто такая, какой вы меня видите»… И нельзя не восторгаться, не обожать нашу скромную Танечку-Курочку.
   Про нашу Таню-Курочку каждый из нас может много рассказать...Какое счастье, что так сложились звезды, что мы пришли все на этот форум, а здесь такая атмосфера,  что общение виртуальное очень быстро перешло в реальное… Реально знаю Таню много лет…Но не перестаю удивляться и удивляться…Столько всегда доброты, сочувствия, сопереживания…Столько искренности и теплоты.
   Недавно написала письмо нашей форумчанке, она на него не ответила…всякое бывает, дела, дела…А она мне потом ответила, что у нее столько сообщений, столько предложений дружить, что она просто  не успевает все просмотреть…А я сразу подумала о Тане.. Она не оставит без ответа ни одно обращение… Как у нее на все и всех время хватает…Если просишь о помощи, то она приходит так быстро, со всеми объяснениями, дополнениями….Потом уже стыдно спрашивать, как представишь, сколько таких SOS за день к Тане приходит… Вот и получается, что на себя Тане уже и времени не остается…В прошлому году Таня съездила на Кипр (или Крит) в начале лета, как интересно было читать ее путевые заметки, смотреть фотки…Аж самой захотелось съездить в ту сторону… 
    Таня, скоро лето… пусть твое здоровье, здоровье твоих близких позволит тебе и в июне и в сентябре съездить на море в разные станы…Порадуй себя…А мы будем ждать новых рассказов…И ждать встречу с тобой! Чтобы полюбоваться твоими озорными глазами, послушать новый анекдот, посмеяться, похулиганить, и…
Таня , с наступающим, тебя!

----------


## oga

Всем доброго дня.



> Долго не писала, но все-все читаю.


Я как и Маруся долго не писала.А вот сегодня так удачно зашла.
*Оля-ля 68,Ольгия*, девочки,поздравляю от всей души  с днем рождения.Всего вам:здоровья, удачи, счастья, любви, всех благ.
Все время думаю за Иру, а вот стеснялась спросить.Слава Богу, что ей лучше.Это радостная, хорошая новость.

----------


## вера денисенко

> И нельзя не восторгаться, не обожать нашу скромную Танечку-Курочку.


Наташа,я присоединяюсь к твоим словам!Это действительно так!!! И она не забывает помнит о нас.....даже тогда по определнёмм жизненным притчинам не получается зайти на форум....она зайдёт в одноклассники и спросит "Как дела? Что случилось?Заглядывай на форум!" И так приятно,думаешь что о тебе беспокоятся....помнят....и бежишь на форму с радостью даже если прошло время....Таня,СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ За ТВОЕ СЕРДЦЕ и ТЕПЛОТУ ДУШИ!!!!! Я знаю что жизнь -Бумеранг,завтра твой День Рождения,пусть он будет не обычным,добрым,светлым наполненным добрым волшебством!!!!!!!

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Как у нее на все и всех время хватает…Если просишь о помощи, то она приходит так быстро, со всеми объяснениями, дополнениями….Потом уже стыдно спрашивать, как представишь, сколько таких SOS за день к Тане приходит… Вот и получается, что на себя Тане уже и времени не остается…


она не забывает помнит о нас.....даже тогда по определнёмм жизненным притчинам не получается зайти на форум....она зайдёт в одноклассники и спросит "Как дела? Что случилось?Заглядывай на форум!" И так приятно,думаешь что о тебе беспокоятся....помнят....и бежишь на форму с радостью даже если прошло время....Таня,СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ За ТВОЕ СЕРДЦЕ и ТЕПЛОТУ ДУШИ!!!!! Я знаю что жизнь -Бумеранг,завтра твой День Рождения,пусть он будет не обычным,добрым,светлым наполненным добрым волшебством!!!!!!!

Здравствуйте все.Девочки!Вы зачем мои слова и мысли украли?! :Smile3: Я думала,что только я так думаю!Оказывается под этими словами наверное могут подписаться ещё много....очень много человек!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И какое это счастье,что такой человечище -знаком с тобой!
Столько тепла ,внимания не всегда и от рядом находящихся близких услышишь....
ТАНЮШКА!ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

УРА!!!!!!!!!!УЖЕ Наступил КУРОЧКИН ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Таня,С РОЖДЕНИЕМ ТЕБЯ!!!!!!!!!! САМОЕ главное желаю тебе Здоровья и долгих-долгих лет жизни!!!!И Любви!!!!!!!!! разрешите подёргать ВАШИ ушки)))))))

----------


## irinar

НашА дорогая Татьяна!
От всего сердца поздравляю с днем рождения!!! Ты- Бесценный человек, который своим трудом дарит нам так много позитивных эмоций!!!! Счастья, успехов, море любви и творческих побед!!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Сестричка, Татьянушка, от лица всего Флудористана - прими этот букет!

[IMG]http://*********net/5036410.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Дорогая, Татьяна! Поздравляю с Днем рождения!

----------


## о-ля-ля

Таня. от всей души поздравляю с днём рождения!!!!Успехов, радости, здоровья тебя и самым дорогим для тебя людям.

----------


## Donskova-t

Дорогая Танюша!
С днем рождения! Желаю тебе, чтобы жизнь твоя была полноценной, с приятными заботами, гениальными идеями и блестящими победами! Пусть в душе твоей никогда не иссякнет источник доброты! Иди по жизни смело и прямо! Пусть в трудные минуты рядом окажутся твои близкие и друзья, пусть всегда будут вблизи те, с кем хочется поделиться радостью! Здоровья тебе, твоим близким и долгих лет жизни, радости и смеха, уважения окружающих и любви родных! С праздником! Будь счастлива! ЛЮБЛЮ!

----------


## Еленка1976

*Танечка*, добрая, милая, отзывчивая, спасибо, что ты есть!!!!!!!!  С Днем Рождения!!!!!!!!! Здоровья тебе и всей семье!

----------


## irinar

Дорогая Таня!!! Поздравляю тебя с ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!! От всего сердца, от всей души!!! Учиться мне ещё многому, но с таким учителем и наставником ничего не страшно!!! Спасибо тебе, Танечка!!! Благополучия и благосостояния тебе!!!

----------


## BESElka

*Дорогая Танечка!*
*С*частья, удачи, здоровья, веселья,
*Д*оброго сердца и банку варенья,
*Н*овых побед, достиженья высот,
*Е*хать, как танк, напролом и вперед,
*М*ного здоровья и сильного духа,
*Р*азных толковых идей Винни Пуха,
*О*стров вблизи Средиземного моря,
*Ж*енского счастья без слез и без горя,
*Д*икой любви и простых комплиментов,
*Е*жеминутных приятных моментов,
*Н*ежных закатов, жемчужных рассветов,
*И* своевременно-нужных советов!

*Я* поздравляю *нашу любимицу КУРОЧКУ с Днем рождения!*

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Танечка! 
Могу сравнить тебя солнышком, 
которое не только светит , но и 
согревает своим вниманием, добротой и лаской!*

----------


## olga77

От всей души поздравляю Татьяна тебя с днем рождения! Желаю здоровья, творческих успехов и хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Lotos3

Милая, Танюша! Кудесница вы наша! Поздравляю вас с Днем рождения! Желаю успеха и удачи, легкости и радости, личного счастья. Творческих взлетов и долгих полетов!

----------


## Ольгия

Танечка! С днем рождения! Ты - замечательный человек! Добрый, умный, приветливый, бескорыстно помогающий всем и вся, с открытой душой и ласковым сердцем! Всего тебе самого наилучшего!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/5022848.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

* Танечка-Курочка, дорогая!!! С Днём рождения!!!!!!!*

----------


## Джина

*Дорогая Танечка, любимая Курочка!
Я поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения! Я хочу пожелать тебе оставаться всегда такой душевной, веселой, искренней и радостной! В этот самый светлый день твоей жизни я желаю никогда не грустить, ведь все, что ни случается – к лучшему и помни всегда об этом! Пусть твоя жизнь будет одной сплошной не только белой полосой, но и пестрит всеми цветами радуги!
*

----------


## Джина

*Танечка дорогая!!! Самая любимая из всех любимых Курочка!*


*Спасибо тебе за то, что ты есть и за то, что ты такая какая есть - человек с огромным сердцем, в котором столько доброты и любви!*

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

*Танечка!!!! С днем рождения!!!! Улыбок, счастья, любви, солнечного настроения и вдохновения!!!!!!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********net/5041308.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kiska2009

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! Любви ,счастья ,здоровья!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Танюша!!!! И снова - С Днем рождения!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  

Скачу я сегодня на работу, а мне на встречу один муЖшина....передай, грит, Татьяне Алексеевне от меня....передаю....

[IMG]http://*********net/4983967.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

Знаешь, *Танечка*!!! Ты всегда говоришь, что это мы сделали тебя такой, какая ты есть, но! Когда так просто твоя душа так тянется к человеку это НЕ СПРОСТА!!! Душу ведь не обманешь))))))))))) И пусть *Килюха* в "Избе" кричит, что она любит тебя больше всех, пускай)))) ещё есть столько мест на форуме, чтобы сделать это!!! 
С Днём рождения наша любимая *Курочк*а!!!  :Tender:

----------


## oga

Сегодня день рождение у Радужной женщины.Ведь сегодня четверг, а как говорит Света"радуга четверга"*Танюша*,с днем рождения.Пусть добро, которое ты творишь ,вернется к тебе сторицей.

----------


## mariSh_a

С Днём рождения наша любимая Курочка!!! Танечка 
 Присоединяюсь к многочисленным поздравлениям ! и  скромный подарок от меня 

  Попрошу отчитаться за  весь месяц март !!!  и там где осталось место  (возле дней или чисел ) нарисовать свои эмоции ( можно в виде смайликов )))

 Надеюсь они будут ПОЗИТИВНЫЕ, как и сама сегодня именинница !! Желаю исполнения мечт и главное ЗДОРОВЬЯ , чтобы  их  (мечты :Grin: ) реализовывать !!

----------


## mariSh_a

*Прекрасна милая Татьяна,
Обворожительна, добра!
Ты соткана, как из тумана – 
Всегда легка, всегда светла.

Я поздравляю с днем рожденья
Тебя, Танюша, всей душой!
Забудь о горестях, смятеньях – 
Все в жизни будет хорошо!*


* С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ДОРОГАЯ КУРОЧКА !!!*

----------


## гунька

*Танюша, добрый, отзывчивый, душевный человек с золотым сердечком!!!! С днем рождения!!!! Пусть в твоем доме всегда будет мир и добро, любовь, здоровье и счастье! Всего тебе самого-самого доброго!!!!*

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Танюш - с днем рождения!!! Горжусь тем что знакома с тобой в реальности - ты шикарна и необыкновенно харизматична!!! Пусть каждый день только радует тебя своими приятностями!!! :Yahoo:  :Drag 03:  :Vishenka 15:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Sемицветик

Танечка, от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с твоим Днём Рождения!!!!!! Пусть  твои дни будут согреты только  солнцем и любовью. С честь тебя сегодня так ярко светит солнце и улыбается весна..... Сказать как мы тебя все любим -это не сказать ничего, мы тебя ОБОЖАЕМ!!!!!! С Днём рождения, наша дорогая Курочка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B] :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## ludmila_zub

Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка!!!!!! С днём ВаРеНьЯ ТЕБЯ!!!!!!!!!!
Не болей, твори и оставайся такой всегда!!!! 
Ты нам так НЕОБХОДИМА!!! Внимательная, заботливая МАМА квочка!
URL=http://www.radikal.ru][/URL]

----------


## ненька

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!! Милая наша Танюша, с днем варенья!!! Здоровья, счастья, благополучия!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет! _Дорогая наша Курочка! От всей огромной своей души поздравляю тебя с самым замечательным днем - Днем рождения!_
[IMG]http://*********net/5000410m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юозовна

Танюша, дорогая, С Новым годом!Здоровья тебе, и пусть приумножится все хорошее, что есть у тебя, а на все остальное будет достаточное количество денег, чтобы купить.

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Дорогая. Танечка, с Днем Рождения!!!!!!! 
Счастья, здоровья, всего самого доброго ЧЕЛОВЕКУ С ОГРОМНОЙ ДУШОЙ И С ВЕЛИКИМ ДАРОМ- ПОМОГАТЬ ЛЮДЯМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sa-sha76

дорогая Курочка!
от всей души от меня и моих девочек  прими поздравления в этот чудесный день
!с днём рождения!!!.
.пусть в этот день принимает  и поздравления твоя  мамочка  (дай Бог ей здоровья)..её с именинницей....



[IMG]http://*********org/5232869.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

Танюша, от одной мысли, что где-то  живет такой далекий и близкий человек, становится тепло на душе. С днем рождения тебя!

----------


## moros

Здравствуйте, извините, что не по теме, но я хочу поздравить Татьяну с днем рождения! ТАНЕЧКА, ДОРОГОЙ ТЫ НАШ ЧЕЛОВЕК, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!!! Всего тебе самого наилучшего!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/4997371.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Дорогая, милая, добрая, мудрая, красивая, любимая наша Танечка (Курочка) ПРими от меня самые тёплые, добрые пожелания! Будь счастлива, будь здоровая, желаю тебе и всей твоей семье весенней любви и семейного благополучия!!!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Танечка, с днем рождения!!!!

----------


## гармашева26

ТАНЕЧКА!  С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

С днём рождения Анимированные открытки

Пусть у тебя и твоих близких будет все хорошо! :Ok:

----------


## Валентина Сысуева



----------


## макушка

Таня,через расстояния и преграду в виде монитора,так хочется прикоснуться к тебе сердцем,поздравить с днем рождения и пожелать успеха и благополучия,здоровья всем в семье!!!

----------


## iraida-6868

Танечка!!! И я, и я поздравляю тебя!!!

----------


## Наташкин

Таня, Танечка, Танюша!!! Поздравляю!!![img]http://s4.******info/9bb12379cff386f3595c657ca4eaf578.gif[/img]

----------


## вера денисенко

Дорогая наша,любимая Таня-Курочка!!!От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!!

В чем женское счастье? 
В букетах цветов? 
В горячих от чувств поцелуях? 
В дрожании губ или в магии слов?
В мечтах, состоящих из нескольких снов? 
В лучах восходящего солнца? 
Что счастьем для женщин зовется? 
Что пожелать? 
На этот раз вопрос 
Улыбок счастье — это ведь не ново
 Все поздравляют так сейчас, 
А мы хотим не так, а по-другому.
 Пусть будет жизнь полна чудес, 
И вся в цветах дорога,
 Пусть звезды падают с небес 
Лишь только к твоему порогу
 И в этот день мы от души желаем
 Всех благ земных на свете и добра 
С днем рождения сердечно поздравляем
 Желаем счастья, радости, здоровья и тепла!

С сайта: www.mudryiecitaty.ru

----------


## вера денисенко

> Таня,через расстояния и преграду в виде монитора,так хочется прикоснуться к тебе сердцем,поздравить с днем рождения и пожелать успеха и благополучия,здоровья всем в семье!!!


Замечательные слова!!!!!!!!!Я присоединяюсь к ним всем сердцем!!!!!

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Таня, с Днём рождения! Твою заботу, внимание, профессинализм ощутил на себе каждый. Пусть хватает сил творить добро, творческого полёта и весны в душе!!!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

*МИЛАЯ,РОДНАЯ,ЛЮБИМАЯ ТАНЯ-КУРОЧКА!!!!С днём РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!!
Много-много СЧАСТЬЯ,много-много ЗДОРОВЬЯ,много-много ЛЮБВИ и ещё больше ВСЕГО -ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО!!!!*

----------


## игрулька

Танюша-Курочка! С днём рождения !
 Спасибо,за тёплую встречу на форуме  от всех новичков!
Желаем весеннего настроения , творческих успехов и семейного благополучия! :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые мною форумчане!
Вчера был особенный день: вчера я просто "купалась" в Ваших добрых словах и Пожеланиях.
И ВЫ желали  прежде всего ЗДОРОВЬЯ - мне и моим близким.
Я благодарна Вам за все те слова, которые были написаны и сказаны по телефону в мой адрес.
И в который раз хочу процитировать Пришвина из его письма к жене: "Тот человек, которого ты любишь во мне, он хуже меня. Но ты люби меня, и я постараюсь стать таким, каким ты меня видишь!"
Это благодаря ВАМ я такая, какая я есть.
СПАСИБО!!
С меня -тортик! :Derisive: 

Он-особенный. его можно попробовать всем.Дюкановкам-в ом числе.И от него не пополнеешь!

[IMG]http://*********net/5021732.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vik777

Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Зашла к вам на страничку, а у вас праздник.
Поздравляю вас! Любви, тепла,здоровья и желаний!  :007:  :Tender:

----------


## Лина М.

Танечка, я тебя тоже очень люблю, уважаю и поздравляю от всего сердца!

----------


## irinar

> С меня -тортик!
> 
> Он-особенный. его можно попробовать всем.Дюкановкам-в ом числе.И от него не пополнеешь!


Таня!!!! Какая красота!!!!  Да такой и пробовать-то жалко... только надо лицезреть на оный шедеврррр...

----------


## JaneVl

*Дорогая наша Таня!* 
С Днем рождения тебя! Есть люди, как море. Ты, без всякого сомнения, относишься к таким. Море позитива, отзывчивости, энергии, доброты, участия, неунывания, мудрости, скромности, искреметности, на-всех-времени-хватания! Благодаря тебе люди становятся лучше. Есть неверная пословица: «Не солнышко – всех не обогреешь» Как бы не так! У тебя, Таня, загадочным образом получается обогреть ВСЕХ людей, с которыми ты соприкасаешься. Так пусть же поёт твоя душа, а ветер странствий позволяет совершать большие и малые путешествия, пусть вдохновение всегда будет рядом, а радость и жажда творчества в совокупности с желанием преображать этот мир к лучшему будут тем вечным двигателем, который позволяет оптимистично утверждать: «Знаешь, всё ещё будет!» 

В качестве подарка романтический сюжет)) Зовущий и манящий, с нежной и давно знакомой мелодией)))
*Джеймс Ласт и Ричард Клайдерман КОГДА МОРЕ ПОЁТ*

----------


## вера денисенко

> В качестве подарка романтический сюжет)) Зовущий и манящий, с нежной и давно знакомой мелодией)))
> Джеймс Ласт и Ричард Клайдерман КОГДА МОРЕ ПОЁТ


очень красиво))))))))и музыка завораживает.....Как я люблю море!!!!!!!!!!!!!!спасибо вам большое за такой ролик!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> С меня -тортик!


спасибо большое))))))

----------


## Толичек

Танюша!
 Я тоже тебя поздравляю! Всего, всего тебе и побольше.

----------


## Ольгия

А теперь хочу поздравить нашу Танечку-Курочку С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Ты - наш светоч, наш маяк, наше солнце, наша путеводная звезда! Свети, сияй и согревай теплом своей души ВСЕХ и ВСЕГДА! 

[img]http://*********net/6524002.gif[/img]

----------


## Жихарка

Танюша, Курочка

----------


## Мальвина13

Доброе утро!!!!! Встала я сегодня в 5 утра почему-то,зашла в избу и сразу поняла в чём дело....почему это мне не спится и нос чешется  :Tender:  Именинница у нас!!!!!!!
Танюшка для тебя!!!

[IMG][/IMG]



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## irinar

> Доброе утро!!!!! ...  Именинница у нас!!!!!!!


И я , и я поздравляю тебя! :Yahoo: 
Наша неподражаемая, остроумная,позитивная,талантливая, несравненная Танечка!!!! 
Хорошего человека , опытную ведущую , чей голос очаровывает любого, кто его услышал  , терпеливого модератора   , женщину с огромным чувством юмора   и просто красавицу  - поздравляю от всей души с Днем Рождения!!!
Уважаю,ценю, люблю, восхищаюсь, просто балдею!!!!! Пусть все получается, сбывается,осуществляется!!!! 
Самые лучшие и самые искренние пожелания всего - всего   и исключительно хорошего!!! 
[img]http://*********net/6504570.jpg[/img]

----------


## Курица

Всем-доброго дня!
Спасибо за то, что пришли сюда разделить со с мной горечь утраты еще одного года жизни!
И не спорьте!и не ругайте меня за минор :Nono: 
В мои "за сорок" не так радуешься этому дню, как в 18... :Meeting: 
Радоваться я сегодня буду только одному-тому, что много людей в разных концах Земли  обо мне помнят и желают здоровья.
А   мысли материальны.
Поэтому - да здравствует ЖИЗНЬ! Спасибо вам,девы мои:
Оля Константинна,Маринка-Мальвинка, Ира Раннева!

Курочка полетела красоту наводить!У меня по плану косметический ремонт фасада(моего))))))))))) :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> В мои "за сорок" не так радуешься этому дню, как в 18...
> Радоваться я сегодня буду только одному-тому, что много людей в разных концах Земли обо мне помнят и желают здоровья.


Курочка! Любимая подружка, духовный наставник и вдохновитель! Поздравляю МИР, твою МАМУ и ТЕБЯ с ТВОИМ РОЖДЕНИЕМ!
Ты действительная редкий ЧЕЛОВЕК! Ты добрая, умеющая любить красивая ЖЕНЩИНА! 
Желаю тебя ЗДОРОВЬЯ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ И ЗДОРОВЬЯ!...и конечно я всегда помню о тебе, даже когда ты далеко....
Целую тебя

а когда я думаю о тебе, ты мне сиренью пахнешь почему то

----------


## mar16

Таня, милая Таня!
С днем рождения!
Пусть твоя вторая половина жизни (после 18-ти) будет насыщеннее, интереснее, увлекательнее. веселее, разнообразнее!
Нет слов, чтобы передать, свои мысли, эмоции, когда о тебе вспоминаешь. 
Просто судьба подарила нам всем встречу с человеком с большой буквы, с человеком, у которого сердце вмещает столько добра, сочувствия, сопереживания, готовности помочь в самые первые минуты беды или неприятностей.
И рожденная в день театра ты, Таня, артистична, загадочна и неповторима.
И еще мы все обожаем Таню-выдумщицу и хулиганку.
И ждем всегда твоих сообщений, где интересный слог, ирония, юмор с одной стороны  и искренние слова поддержки, когда что-то случается.
Таня, поздравляем твою маму с первенцем, пусть все в твоей большой семье будут здоровы!

----------


## Sемицветик

Спешу с поздравлениями.......
*Танечка!!!!!!!!!* Вот и наступил твой очередной день рождения. 




> Спасибо за то, что пришли сюда разделить со с мной горечь утраты еще одного года жизни!


Но о том, что проходят годы, печалиться не стоит.  :Aga: 

Ты наша самая -самая, лучшая -лучшая.  :Tender: 
Поздравляю тебя  *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!*
Желаю всего самого наилучшего....., здоровья тебе и твоим близким, удачи во всех начинаниях, исполнения всех-всех желаний.....
Очень тебя люблю, ценю и обожаю... :Tender: 
 [img]http://*********net/6516852.gif[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6507636.gif[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6509684.jpg[/img]

----------


## sa-sha76

дорогая  и любимая  Курочка и здесь сердечно поздравляю неутомимую труженицу-с днём рождения!!не хочу картинок. плейкастов---от всей души дарю тебе морозное уральское утро в марте.звёздное небо  у моего дома  и    утренний рассвет-чтобы ты всегда знала,что я благодарна тебе за всё,что люблю и целую...
ну нет слов ,чтобы описать,есть только написанное лично для тебя меж строчек..

----------


## Курица

Всем, кто меня знает и любит-низкий поклон!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Танюша, дорогая, с днем рождения тебя! Здоровья, всего-всего-всего тебе самого доброго! Пусть у тебя и у твоих близких будет все хорошо, ярко светит солнышко, а в жизни встречаются только добрые люди.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Танечка! Милая и заботливая наша Курочка!!! С Днём рождения!!!
 Здоровья тебе наикрепчайшего и долгих лет жизни!!! 
Будь счастлива, дорогая!* 
Танечка, я знаю, как ты любишь сирень! Поэтому, принесла тебе в поздравительную тему картину «*Куст сирени и курица*» 1940 г., Холст, Кончаловский Петр Петрович.
Надеюсь, она тебе понравится...  :Blush2: 
[img]http://*********net/6542268.jpg[/img]

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Уважаемая Танечка, с ДНЕМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо тебе, что собирала, собираешь и будешь собирать вылупившихся птенцов и учить их "куриной" науки.
 С уважением Вера*

----------


## Курица

*Ольгия*, 
*Жихарка*, 
*Мальвина13*, 
*irinar*, 
*Валькирия Маруся*, 
*mar16*, 
*Sемицветик*, 
*sa-sha76*, 
*Ольчик Умница*, 
*nezabudka-8s*, 
*Borkova Pavlovo*, 
девочки, дай Вам Бог здоровья за ваши добрые поздравления!

----------


## Курица

> я знаю, как ты любишь сирень! Поэтому, принесла тебе в поздравительную тему картину «Куст сирени и курица» 1940 г., Холст, Кончаловский Петр Петрович.


 :Tender: классная картина,Света. Спасибо)

----------


## Zажигалка

К- красивая
У - уникальная
Р- радушная
О- отзывчивая
Ч- чуткая
К - классная! 
А - а главное, всеми любимая   наша *Танечка*!
  С днем рождения тебя! Нет наверное ни одного человека на форуме, которого не коснулось бы твое теплое заботливое крыло!   Пусть  твоя жизнь  тоже будет согрета любовью и вниманием  родных и близких людей, преданностью друзей, пусть каждый день дарит тебе только приятные сюрпризы и  все  мечты сбываются!

----------


## Курица

*Zажигалка*, Лена, спасибо)))
А какая классная анаграмма у тебя получилась! :Ok:

----------


## Гумочка

> Всем, кто меня знает и любит-низкий поклон!


АбАжаю тебя, Танюша!!! Всех благ тебе!!!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Дорогая наша Танюшка,наша Курочка с днём рождения!!!Желаю здоровья,новых встреч с друзьями.
Спасибо тебе за твою доброту и щедрость души,которую ты даришь нашему форуму и всем нам в отдельности.
Ты всегда рядом,всегда готова придти на помощь.Очень ценю твою поддержку.
Мечтаю встретиться в реальности,верю что это произойдёт..какие наши годы!И помню что ты обещала приехать к нам на Сибириаду чтобы справить свой день рождение в Сибири.
А мы ждём тебя всегда!А моё сердце и все наши сердца для тебя наша любимая Танечка! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Матильда 1967

ТАНЮША ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ КО ВСЕМ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ!!!ЖЕЛАЮ САМОГО ГЛАВНОГО-ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!!ТВОЯ НЕИССЯКАЕМАЯ ДОБРОТА СОГРЕВАЕТ ВСЕГДА!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Мечтаю встретиться в реальности,верю что это произойдёт..какие наши годы!И помню что ты обещала приехать к нам на Сибириаду чтобы справить свой день рождение в Сибири.


 :Blush2: всё может быть,Лен, какие наши годы???



> Курочка с днём рождения!!!


спасибо за добрые слова!



> ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ КО ВСЕМ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ!!!ЖЕЛАЮ САМОГО ГЛАВНОГО-ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!


замечательное пожелание,Света. То, что нужно всегда! :Tender:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Моя родная, любимая Курочка!!!* От всей своей незабудковой души поздравляю тебя *с юбилеем*!!!  :Tender:  Желаю тебе самое главное - ЗДОРОВЬЯ! Крепкого-крепкого!
 Пусть твоя жизнь будет красивой и яркой, как весна, солнечной и тёплой, как лето. Пусть будет далеко до осени, а снежные метели никогда не проникают в душу! Желаю, чтобы с каждым восходом солнца ещё одна задуманная тобой мечта сбывалась. Пусть успех, радость и вдохновение станут постоянными спутниками. Пусть голова кружится только от переизбытка восторга, энергии и счастья. Желаю, чтобы тебя всегда окружали радостные и искренние улыбки твоих родных и друзей. Ещё, конечно же, хочется пожелать, чтобы ты всегда оставались такой же неповторимой и очаровательной! Именно ты когда-то стала моей путеводной звёздочкой на форуме! Всегда смотрела и смотрю на тебя с большим уважением и восхищением, моя дорогая подруженька! Спасибо, что ты есть в моей жизни. Спасибо за всё! :Oj:  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Уррраааа!!!!!! :Yahoo: 

[img]http://*********ru/9123794.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/9147346.jpg[/img]*ЗЫ.* Танюшенька! Пусть в твоём Ин-Ку-баторе будет всегда полным-полно цыплят, которые будут любить тебя, как родную маму! :Grin:

----------

sa-sha76 (27.03.2016), Курица (27.03.2016), Нажия (27.03.2016), Славина (27.03.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Танюшка, догнала таки меня  :Taunt: 
Что ж пожелать тебе, родная моя Курочка? 
Смотреть на себя в зеркало и говорить: "Я такая красотка!"
Прислушиваться к шагам на лестнице и трепетать от счастья: Вот идет она, моя СЕМЬЯ! 
Заходиться от удовольствия, когда тебя обнимает твое лучистое солнышко и кричит: Бабуля, я пришла!!!
Не потерять свои замечательные формы, особенно грудной клетки  :Grin: , чтобы можно было к ней прислониться и поплакаться в жилетку. (Кстати, это пожелание еще и здоровья: худение  в нашем с тобой возрасте ни к чему хорошему не приводит).
И конечно, оставаться такой же заботливой мамочкой- курочкой для всех, кому ты дорога! 
Люблю тебя, моя далекая (только по расстоянию) подруга.

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

Танечка! Поздравляю Вас с юбилеем!!!

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Моя бесценная подруга,
Хоть далеко мы друг от друга,
Но лучшей будешь ты всегда!
И, невзирая на года,
Полна ты света, оптимизма,
Пусть будет жизнь без драматизма,
Согрета радужной волной!
Пусть накрывает с головой
Поток невиданной удачи!
Решаются пусть все задачи!
И в твой прекрасный День рожденья
"Накроет" СЧАСТЬЕМ, без сомненья!!! :Ok: 

*Танечка!!! С Днем Рождения!!!*

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

СЕГОДНЯ НЕОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ МАРТОВСКИЙ ДЕНЬ
 -ИМЕННО В ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ РОДИЛАСЬ НАША НЕСРАВНЕННАЯ,ОЧЕНЬ ДРУЖЕЛЮБНАЯ И НЕОБЫКНОВЕННАЯ  ТАНЕЧКА( в народе Курочка)!
Так много хочется сказать  и я начинаю желать:
желаю только приятных известий
  в почтовом ящике находить
здоровья  твоей мамуле
-пусть продолжает всех  радовать-жить
желаю  детишкам(семья Даны)  -успехов  в работе-
сынуле , сбылась, чтобы мамы мечта,
а внучке-желаю такой же быть умной
- и бабушкину вахту, чтоб любила всегда!
Обожаю  дорогую,  терпеливую  и очень тёплую и чувствующую любые ньюансы , даже по стилю письма
 (даже на расстоянии  от меня я это всегда  чувствую)
 СПАСИБО ЗА ТО ,ты всегда  найдёшь время ответить на мои письма
НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ  картинки  ,поэтому отправляю , как поздравление  МОЙ САМЫЙ ЛЮБИМЫЙ,дающий смысл  и располагающий  к творчеству   -  рисунок  младшей дочки
 (после разговоров  о японском алфавите  был сделан этот рисунок,  декабрь 2015 , Ане ещё  3 года   ,рисунок сделан в моей рабочей тетради для заметок, ) )
Я  сейчас просто вставила  в рамочку-для меня этот рисунок символизирует лестницу становления  личностью.(ты умеешь читать между строк  и огромное тебе спасибо за всё) 
с любовью-Саша!

[img]http://*********net/7885388m.jpg[/img]

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## Sемицветик

*Танечка,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

[img]http://*********ru/9135098.gif[/img]

Я напишу и прокричу эти слова во всех темах, потому что просто обожаю тебя... 
Тебя, самую классную, тебя самую весёлую, самую отзывчивую и самую ..... самую..... самую................

Здоровья, любви и нескончаемой энергии..........

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Танечка! Поздравляю с днем рождения!
Будь королевой в глазах друзей и родных и юной девушкой в душе!*

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## PAN

Вот прямо и растерялся я... :Meeting: ...)))

Таняяяяяяя... Давай так - прими букет, остальное по телефону...)))

[img]http://*********ru/9150234.jpg[/img]

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

*Танечка с юбилеем! Будь всегда красивой. доброй, отзывчивой, любимой и конечно же счастливой! Крепко крепко обнимаю!!!* 
[img]http://*********ru/9151273m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Матильда 1967

Татьяна !!!!!!!!С юбилеем!!!!Помолодела,похорошела.......Будь такой еще лет    ....дцать..Много-много лет!!!!!!!!!

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## mariSh_a

Дорогая Курочка !!!  С Днем Рождения!!

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## irinar

Таня,Танечка,наша любимая Курочка! С Днем рождения!!!! Пусть все о чем мечтаешь всенепременно сбудется))))

[img]http://*********ru/9126739.gif[/img]

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## elmira67

Татьяна курочка, поздравляю Вас с Днем рождения!!!

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## sveta.miga

Татьяна,поздравляю Вас с днем рождения!!!

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

*Танюша, я сердечно поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!*

----------

JaneVl (06.04.2016), Mazaykina (28.03.2016), sa-sha76 (28.03.2016), Курица (27.03.2016), Мэри Эл (28.03.2016)

----------


## elmira67

[IMG]http://*********su/6309924.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## Масяня

Танечка моя дорогая!!! нет, не так, НАША ДОРОГАЯ!!!! Потому что это именно так для моей семьи в лице Саньки, Мишки и меня. Мы гордимся личным знакомством с тобой, мы счастливы быть в числе твоих друзей, мы хотим искренне пожелать тебе такого солнечного света, чтобы можно было согреть и наполнить яркостью каждого, кто тебе дорог. Танечка - ТЫ, НАШЕ ДОСТОЯНИЕ НАРОДА! Желаем тебе только счастья, любви и ВСЕХ БЛАГ!!!

----------

Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Танечка, с днем Рождения!
Так получилось, что о твоем день рождении я узнал на youtube...
Поэтому извини за небольшое опоздание,  - и принимай поздравления!






Подписываюсь под каждым словом из этих роликов и говорю обожаю тебя!
Татьяна с днем Рождения!


И с первым дождем весны,- чтоб ты никогда не грустила:


Пусть дождь смывает все следы...

А дождь смывает все следы,
Следы тревоги и сомненья,
Следы обид и огорченья,
Пусть дождь смывает все следы!

И будет чистою душа...
Уйдут напрасные метанья,
Уйдут пустые ожиданья,
Пусть будет чистою душа!

И будет вечною любовь...
Пройдя любые испытанья,
Вернет девчоночьи мечтанья,
Да будет вечною ЛЮБОВЬ!

----------

Mazaykina (28.03.2016), Курица (27.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Танюша! Друг, Учитель, Советчик, Помощник, Наставник, Человек широкой и открытой души, Прекрасная женщина, Оптимистка и Просто Красавица!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[img]http://*********ru/9150133.jpg[/img]

----------

Курица (28.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

*Ольгия*, Оль, спасибо за продление праздника))) :Yahoo:

----------

Ольгия (28.03.2016)

----------


## Ирина06121979

> спасибо за продление праздника)))


Танюша, я тоже от всей души поздравляю тебя с уже наступившим Днем Рождения!!! Желаю здоровья, счастья, удачи тебе и твоим близким! Пускай твоя профессиональная карьера плавно и стремительно идёт вверх, доставляя тебе моральное и материальное удовлетворение, и пусть сбудутся все планы и мечты!!! :Aleksey 01: :

----------

Курица (28.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

*Танечка, дорогая моя! От всего сердца поздравляю, пусть и с прошедшим, но всё так же  замечательным днём твоего рождения! 
Радости от общения с близкими и родными,  здоровья  в любое время года, хорошего настроения всегда и везде!*

Это поздравление Тане-наставнику
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/7885c1aef0fb72b59d1e30b73d063aa5d9764f241812548.jpg[/IMG]

Это для прекрасной дамы Татьяны

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/004512f072fc973b183e744dc1dab870d9764f241812548.jpg[/IMG]

А это для весёлой Танюшиной души

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/db501518c675da11e67f00046da1c093d9764f241812548.jpg[/IMG]

С самым горячим приветом с самого холодного севера)))

----------

Курица (28.03.2016)

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Танюша, курочка! Сердечно поздравляю Вас  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Вы всегда приходите на помощь, даёте совет, мы пользуемся Вашими наработками, СПАСИБО. Счастья, здоровья, любви и вдохновения на новые подвиги...
[IMG]http://*********ru/9166426.gif[/IMG]

----------

Курица (28.03.2016)

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Дорогая наша Танечка, поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения. Мы всегда помним, что день рождение Курочки и наша Сибириада совпадают, но отсутствие интернета, не дало нам это сделать правильно в день рождения. Мы надеемся,что когда-нибудь отметим его вместе в Новосибирске!

----------

JaneVl (06.04.2016), mishel61 (02.04.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.04.2016), Вик_тори_я (02.04.2016), Курица (06.04.2016), Наташкин (06.04.2016), ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА (03.04.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Дорогая Танюша*,  с удовольствием поздравляю тебя *с юбилейным Днем Рождения!* 
Прошу прощения за опоздание с поздравлением (семейные обстоятельства в плен забирали)) 
Хочется пожелать тебе оставаться такой же непосредственной, обаятельной, отзывчивой, талантливой, яркой, очень многогранной и человечной! 
*27 марта* в Японии отмечается *праздник цветения сакуры* – просто в Японии нет твоей любимой сирени, поэтому они решили хотя бы так пока отметить этот день)) 
*27 марта* не случайно начала работу п*ервая в мире телефонная компания* «Александр Белл». Именно такой интернациональной компанией стала твоя замечательная интерактивная школа юбилея, благодаря которой засверкали звездочки-таланты многих наших форумчан. 
*27 марта* Россия перешла на *постоянное летнее время*, потому что ты,  *Танечка*, в восприятии многих друзей ассоциируешься с ярким теплым солнышком. И как только тебе удается делиться своими лучиками доброты с таким большим количеством людей – для меня загадка!)) 
В моем восприятии ты –  душа нашего большого неповторимого форума! 
Долгих-долгих лет тебе активной жизни, радостной бабушкиной вахты, творческого вдохновения, легкости бытия, оставаться такой же неутомимой путешественницей, остроумной собеседницей и просто обворожительной женщиной! Кстати, американский детский педагог, сочинившая самую известную песенку *«Happy Birthday to You»* , родилась *27 марта*, а потому оставаться тебе, *Танюш*, *человеком-праздником*, вот!!! Перефразируя *Хэмингуэя*: «*Таня Жегунова» - это праздник, который всегда с тобой!
 El pueblo unido jamás será vencido (эль пўэ́бло уни́до хама́с сэра́ венси́до) «Пока мы едины — мы непобедимы!»*

В подарок решила принести тебе, *Танечка*, шуточное выступление музыкантш с ма-аленьким намеком на то, как ты бываешь едина во многих лицах и как виртуозно находишь решение в самых запутанных ситуациях, с блеском исполняя нужную мелодию)))

----------

Курица (06.04.2016)

----------


## helgania

Мои самые добрые и искрение поздравления!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогая Танюшечка! С Днём рождения!*
*
Поздравлять хороших людей всегда приятно, а такого замечательного человека, как ты, — приятно вдвойне. Я искренне желаю, чтобы у тебя всегда было достаточно: здоровья, улыбок, солнечных дней, удачных ситуаций, успеха, восхищений, любви, поздравлений, поддержки, верных друзей, гениальных идей, интересных затей, денег, чувств и эмоций, силы, смелости... Но, главное, чтобы в нужную минуту у тебя всегда было бы то, что тебе нужно. 
Люблю, целую, обнимаю! Твоя Незабудка!*

[img]http://*********ru/13389303.jpg[/img]

----------

Курица (27.03.2017), Мэри Эл (28.03.2017)

----------


## Урдомчанка

Милая Танюша!!! Доброй души человек!!! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! 
[img]http://*********net/9149907.jpg[/img]

----------

Курица (27.03.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

Танюша, поздравляю от всего сердца!

[img]http://*********ru/13412651.jpg[/img]

----------

Курица (27.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Остроумная,позитивная,талантливая, несравненная Танечка!
С днем рождения!*
*Сегодня я буду немногословным. Какая ты душечка и так все знают!*

Лучший повод узнать мненье 
О себе других людей - 
Это просто в день рожденья
Слушать тосты всех гостей.

*Для тебя, с днем рождения!*

----------

Курица (27.03.2017)

----------


## JaneVl

*Дорогая  Танечка-Танюша и вовсенекурица!* 
Позволь от всей шири Зауральской души поздравить тебя с Днем Рождения! Если бы загорелись маленькие звездочки в каждом городе, селе, или деревушке от всех тех людей, что хотят сказать тебе сегодня свои искренние слова поздравления, то образовалось бы  особое созвездие, охватившее многие «тыщи» километров!)) Хочется пожелать тебе оставаться таким же «энерджайзером», а ещё мира, спокойствия, тепла, уюта и здоровья в твоей семейной жизни. Продолжать  не уставать удивляться самой и удивлять окружающих, реализовать еще «стопицот» самых смелых проЭктов), оставаться такой же озорной, бесшабашной, деликатной, доброй, отзывчивой и сострадательной! 
В знак багодарности и пожелательности – этот славный мультик!

----------

Курица (28.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

Татьяна, видео было.
А открытка?
Открытка и розы от джентльмена:
[img]http://*********net/9143800.gif[/img]

----------

Курица (28.03.2017)

----------


## sa-sha76

Очень долго думала ,как поздравить человека,который однажды расправил мне крылья.
ЧЕЛОВЕКА  С БОЛЬШОЙ БУКВЫ, который всегда найдёт выход из создавшейся ситуации для ЛЮБОГО   человечка на нашем  форуме,всегда ободрит и направит в нужное русло.
                              Танечка,дорогая наша !С днём рождения!!! 
Однажды ты поздравила меня  таким чудесным фотоколлажом. Сегодня, хочу пожелать  тебе,  пусть, как каждый парашютик от  этого цветка  к тебе сторицей возвращаются твоя доброта  и тепло. Здоровья тебе и твоим близким. 
 С днём рождения!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gL1AFWVf_I[IMG]

----------

Курица (28.03.2017)

----------


## Лена Видьманова



----------

GlazOlga (28.03.2017), JaneVl (28.03.2017), mishel61 (28.03.2017), nezabudka-8s (28.03.2017), sa-sha76 (29.03.2017), Курица (28.03.2017), Ольгия (28.03.2017)

----------


## annuschka

Танюша, и от меня тебе всего теплого, солнечного и желаньяисполняющего!
[img]http://*********ru/13428965m.gif[/img]

----------

Курица (28.03.2017)

----------


## татьяна 73

Дорогая Танечка! От всей души поздравляю с днем рождения! Желаю здоровья тебе и твоим близким. Творить, учить и процветать на подвиги нас вдохновлять. Спасибо тебе за все.

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## Еленка1976

*Танечка*,С днем Рождения!

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## Славина

*Курочка!* С Днём рождения!!! Вот ты и стала ещё на один год мудрее. Надеюсь ты и дальше будешь делиться с нами своими премудростями))) Будь здорова! И пусть будут здоровы твои близкие. Пусть у тебя будет ВСЕ и НИЧЕГО! ВСЕ, что ты себе сама желаешь и НИЧЕГО из того, что может тебя огорчить! Будь счастлива!

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

Танюшка, с Днем рождения))) целовашки  :flower:

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## ludmila_zub

Танюшаааа! Наша добрая, щедрая, мудрая КУРОЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!! С днём варенья!!!!!! БУДЬ С НАМИ!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## Джина

_Тезка!
С Днем Рождения!
Всё, что желаешь, пусть то и сбудется!!!_

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

Наилучшие пожелания Танюше Курочке в день рождения!

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## oga

[IMG]http://f23.********info/org/56d90e815b7baaaa9c349405f96accedb94c45304809040.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Танечка) Поздравляю тебя, моя дорогая ))) С днем рождения!*

----------

Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогая моя, милая Танечка!!! Ты знаешь, как я тебя люблю и уважаю, как восхищаюсь твоей мудростью, как дорожу нашей дружбой и горжусь, что мы землячки! Не только в день рождения, но и в любой другой день я желаю тебе всего самого прекрасного и наилучшего!!! Крепчайшего здоровья, счастливых лет жизни, ярких незабываемых встреч, верных друзей, праздничного настроения, исполнения заветных желаний и творческих свершений! 

С Днём рождения, любимая Курочка!*

----------

mishel61 (25.11.2018), Курица (27.03.2018)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Курочка, милая! С днем рождения! Пусть у тебя все планы исполняются, все дела идут успешно! Пусть люди тебя радуют, так же как ты радуешь всех нас! Крепко обнимаю! Поздравляю!

----------

Курица (28.03.2018)

----------


## Матильда 1967

Дорогая!!!!!
Действительно очень ДОРОГАЯ!!!!!
Татьяна Алексеевна!!!
Поздравляю тебя с этим днем варенья! Желаю простые,банальные вещи-ЗДОРОВЬЯ!НАСТЮХЕ -БРАТИКА!(тебе-внука!!!) 
  Потому что.... молодость ты уже вернула своим похудевше-помолодевшим телом! Теперь дело за пацаном!Чтобы он внес  МУЖСКОЕ! в ваше спокойно-размеренное бабское существование! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Теперь дело за пацаном!Чтобы он внес МУЖСКОЕ! в ваше спокойно-размеренное бабское существование!


Так уже вроде)))) очаровательный мужичок имеется))))

----------

nezabudka-8s (28.03.2018), Курица (28.03.2018)

----------


## Курица

> ЗДОРОВЬЯ!НАСТЮХЕ -БРАТИКА!(тебе-внука!!!)
> Потому что.... молодость ты уже вернула своим похудевше-помолодевшим телом! Теперь дело за пацаном!Чтобы он внес МУЖСКОЕ! в ваше спокойно-размеренное бабское существование!





> ак уже вроде)))) очаровательный мужичок имеется))))


 :Aga:  Есть) Тимуру вадимычу в мой день рождения-27 числа-стукнуло год и три )))

----------

mishel61 (25.11.2018), nezabudka-8s (28.03.2018), Барановская Наталья (02.04.2018), Веда (26.11.2018), Матильда 1967 (29.03.2018), Славина (29.03.2018)

----------


## Гваделупа

Сегодня не март, сегодня ноябрь. День матери. Очень хочется написать, что-то  для этой замечательной женщины. Таня, я Вам писала уже, что у меня как будто появилась далекая, добрая, мудрая, старшая подруга. Появилась она в не простой момент моей жизни. Но я была уверена напиши я ей, она обязательно поможет. Словом, советом и своей душевной теплотой. Танечка, я поздравляю Вас с Днем Матери! Здоровья, счастья, благополучия, жизненной энергии и сил Вам и вашим близким!

----------

ANYA_21_81 (26.11.2018), Веда (26.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Татьяна поздравляю тебя с днем мам!

----------

ANYA_21_81 (26.11.2018), Веда (26.11.2018)

----------


## Веда

> Сегодня не март, сегодня ноябрь. День матери. Очень хочется написать, что-то  для этой замечательной женщины. Таня, я Вам писала уже, что у меня как будто появилась далекая, добрая, мудрая, старшая подруга. Появилась она в не простой момент моей жизни. Но я была уверена напиши я ей, она обязательно поможет. Словом, советом и своей душевной теплотой. Танечка, я поздравляю Вас с Днем Матери! Здоровья, счастья, благополучия, жизненной энергии и сил Вам и вашим близким!


Елена, полностью с Вами согласна! Танюша, ты - удивительный человек, человек, несущий в себе солнце! Светом своей души и таланта ты озаряешь все и всех вокруг, и не так важно, рядом ли ты сидишь со мной или мы говорим по телефону, или пишем друг другу в интернете, свет он проникает везде... Люблю! Уважаю! Восхищаюсь!

----------

ANYA_21_81 (26.11.2018), Мэри Эл (26.11.2018)

----------

